# My first tractor, a 1949 Farmall Super A



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Just bought my first tractor on May 19, 2004. It's a VERY nice Super A. Not 100% sure of year, but according to a serial number listing on another website, it appears to be a 1949. It sure is fun even though all I've done with it is drive it home and run circles in the yard making vrooooom vroooooom noises!

 

Looking forward to showing it! I still need a set of original headlights !!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats one sweet tractor must have just been restored it looks great. Congrats on your fine buy there i know you will enjoy it.:thumbsup: 
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=39200>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Scott, looks wonderful!!!  Tell me more about what planes you fly routinely and if you have any pics? BTW, being a HAM Radio operator, can you give me some insight on a nice portable trunkscanner iii radio. I've been looking at the Uniden BC-235XLT TrunkTracker but I might wait for a digital trunk scanner in the Uniden BC250D --- but with all of the $ being spent, I might just get a nice Icom unit for repeater/transmitter use.

Nice tractor, Scott.
Andy


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good find Scott. I would not mind making some vrooom vrooom sounds on that myself. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Opp's, double posted


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice...I could use that for cultivating!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow! thats looks amazing.
Ryan


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Do you mean you're looking for an INEXPENSIVE Farmall B? They were never "cheap" like a two-bit hooker! 

:furious: 

I'll keep an ear to the ground! What are you looking to spend and what condition do you want? (A worker or a restored unit, or something in between)

Are you sure you really don't want an A model???


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

what a great looking tractor. I have a Cub and a C. Maybe an A and B to round out the small ones for me...Hmmmmmm.


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*A, B, C, etc...*

Now yer talkin!

:lmao:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Im teaching my daughter the alphabet, what better way to show her!


----------

